

Netflix split to set up Amazon streaming merger? - matan_a
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/netflix-split-to-set-up-amazon-streaming-merger/58743?tag=mantle_skin;content

======
alttag
Whether it's Amazon or not, the only sensible reason I could come up with for
the split is a sale of one of the two pieces of Netflix.

Whether it's to a content owner (Time/Warner?) looking for a distribution
mechanism for their content, or a competitor (Amazon, Blockbuster, GameFly)
looking to increase share, I expect to see a sale/merger/takeover announcement
within six months.

